# Galveston fishing



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone near Galveston wanna get out and fish tomorrow? Shoot me a call or text and we can discuss 386-986-6769


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

@dbrady784 is a good fisherman. Hope someone took him up on the offer.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Seen this too late. Went to PoC and had a lot of fun but could have used a good rod on the bow ... I am up for it next time!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> Seen this too late. Went to PoC and had a lot of fun but could have used a good rod on the bow ... I am up for it next time!


Agreed, had a fun day but always nice meeting new people. Shoot me a pm and hopefully we can link up sometime.


----------

